# Cornered brown snake



## andynic07 (Jan 16, 2014)

This is an article and video of an eastern brown cornered in a suburban Brisbane house.

No Cookies | The Courier-Mail


----------



## Panther_brad (Jan 16, 2014)

The poor thing was scared as and people wonder why they get bitten

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 16, 2014)

It was a snake catcher videoing the snake I think. The thing that annoys me is the report it as being angry instead of scared.


----------



## Muzman (Jan 16, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> It was a snake catcher videoing the snake I think. The thing that annoys me is the report it as being angry instead of scared.



I think it all goes back to the church/government/media programs of keeping the general population in constant fear. Snakes, sharks, random shootings, terrorism, threat of war. It all paints a picture that they dont really have the peoples best interests in mind. IMO.


----------



## 00Scales00 (Jan 16, 2014)

They explained that the snake wasn't striking to attack, it strikes as a warning for her to back away and then tried to retreat to get away from her. Did I miss the part about the snake being angry? Anyways, at least it came into someone's home that knows what they're doing and it didn't get killed by a shovel like most ppl do.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 16, 2014)

00Scales00 said:


> They explained that the snake wasn't striking to attack, it strikes as a warning for her to back away and then tried to retreat to get away from her. Did I miss the part about the snake being angry? Anyways, at least it came into someone's home that knows what they're doing and it didn't get killed by a shovel like most ppl do.



You are right actually and I have had the case of poetic license and took the words "worked up" as being angry as I have just re-read the article. The snake catchers quotes are very good though.


----------



## bdav70 (Jan 16, 2014)

the snake catcher said the right thing though, mentioned that the animal doesn't want to bite nor want confrontation, and that usually they will strike with the intent of clearing space to escape. Hopefully that helps keep some of the hysteria at bay


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 16, 2014)

It was a good article. Nice to see these types of articles around.


----------



## 00Scales00 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep^


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 17, 2014)

How is this news??
Worst nightmare! Deadly snake capture caught on video - Sunrise - Channel Seven - Yahoo!7 TV - Yahoo!7 TV

#1 read article on yahoo


----------

